# Developing tolerance to Immodium



## borfis86 (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi,I did a search for this but couldn't find any posts so I thought I would create a new one...I only started experiencing IBS in March this year and before that, I never had stomach problems so never needed to take Immodium.Since March, my condition has flared up then calmed down and over and over again... when it flares up I take 2 Immodiums after a bad BM and then maybe half a tablet or one tablet if my BM are a just loose or if I start to feel sick. When I used to take 2 tablets it would block me up for a couple of days but now, if I take 2 tabs at night time, the next morning I will go to the toilet again... So I think my body is developing a tolerance to Immodium.I've tried to cut down on taking them but it's so hard to resist the urge when I know i've got to go to work, school or out socially and my stomach isn't feeling good...Has anyone experienced a 'tolerance' like this? Any advice- maybe I should switch to a different tablet?Thanks!


----------



## Ravenous (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey There,I too find wonderful relief from symptions by taking Immodium (loperamide). I also worry about building up a tolerance to it because Loperamine has totally given me my life back. If you do a search of the forums for "immodium" or "loperamide" and "tolerance" you will find quite a few posts about tolerance including some from people who are up to 15-20 tablets a day.I try to take only 1-2 a day and so far I haven't needed more than that although I've only been taking it for a few weeks. That's why I've enrolled in a clinical trial for a new medicine so that I might know of something else that works in the event I build up a tolerance to Loperamide.Good Luck


----------



## Jo.1981 (Oct 29, 2007)

I hate taking Immodium even though it generally works I find if I'm gonna get D I'm gonna get it. But what really gets me is when you go to the doc complaining that you have had D god knows how many times in a month they just say take Immodium. Why don't they realise this is a quick fix!


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

for what it's worth, sometimes I can take 1/2 an imodium and be stopped up for 3 days. Other times, I can take 4 and have to go again in 12 hours. I think it's a crapshoot (pun intended).What happens if you don't take Imodium (if you've had time to experiment with that)? I mean, is it possible that your IBS is getting worse so now you require more?


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

i've taken immodium daily for 8 years and I havent' built up a tolerance. I used to have to take 5-8 tabs a day but now I only need 1/2-2 a day. The amount I need varies on how bad my IBS-D is doing at the time.If you are worried about it don't take it on days where you are just spending it at home or dont' take it unless you have something important and need to be D free.


----------



## borfis86 (Oct 26, 2007)

No, I haven't experimented with not taking it because i'm never just at home (although most days I wish I was!)... Perhaps it is just that my IBS is getting worse. When I first started taking immodium my IBS wasn't as viscious as it is now?Wow, 5-8 tabs a day seems like SO much to me! I take 3 a day max and that's on a bad day- so my IBS must be comparitively mild.Yeah, I hate going to the doctor and their only solution is take Immodium. Even the gastroenterologist couldn't help. He tried me on about 5 different meds and when none of them worked, just suggested that I didn't bother making another appointment!


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

I took it for about 3 years and got imune to it. It just stoped working all together for me. It has been about 4 years now since I took it. Actually thiking about givin git another try. Maybe it will work again.I have been on Lomotil and now am having to take more of them too since my body is gettin gused to them


----------



## Cinders (Oct 30, 2007)

Stop taking the Immodium!! It's not good for you. I take something completely different and safe. "I used to live out of town and drive into the city each day for work. I had to take a plastic bag and wet ones with me....just in case.......I have been medication free for eight months and have not had to pull over to the side of the road for anything."Let me know if you would like my secret 100% natural remedy?


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

What is with the secretive melodrama on this board?Again, someone has the wonderful cure... BUT ....we must ask for it!!!!Cinders, might I suggest that if you know of something that might benefit someone, that you spit it out rather than make us all have to ask for it.After all, that is what this board is about.............sharing.Not the cat and mouse game, but genuinely caring for the people here who are suffering indescribably. Don't make us beg for your cure, that we know, BTW, doesn't exist.Thai.....JMHO


----------



## borfis86 (Oct 26, 2007)

Cinders sounds like a spammer...Let me guess Cinders, all we have to do to find out your 100% secret natural remedy is send you our credit card details? Wow, what a great proposition


----------



## augustine (Nov 2, 2007)

I have been on Lopermide for about 9 years now and if i am at home for the day i wont touch them, i just let the IBS do its worse. But some days i can take upto 8 and then still a couple of immodium instants, other days i may only need one, it just depends on how my IBS is feeling towards me that day.I would say as you are still in the early stages maybe your IBS is just getting a bit worse, maybe try getting up an hour early in the moring and taking the tablets then, as you will get the full benefit of them rather than last thing at night, so that by the morning they are waring off.And cinders i dont believe you, because if you ever really suffered from IBS-D and you found a cure there is no way you would keep it a secret from another sufferer, and if you have found something that help and not shareing it without trying to make money then you are one selfish git.


----------



## wearyone (Jul 8, 2007)

I've taken Imodium since it came out on the market about 20 years ago. Worked well for many years but I have developed a tolerance to it over time. I have to start the night before and take 3 tabs at bedtime, then 3 the next morning. That usually stops me up, but not always, depending on the anxiety of the situation. Taking this much or more in a 1-2 day period tends to make me nauseated. Imodium does not work if I take it just before leaving the house, so it is impossible for me to go out to eat spontaneously as I have to have lots of forewarning. Bummer! Wearyone


----------

